# Hunter Killer: Torpedos im Wasser! - Exklusiver Clip der U-Boot-Thrillers



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Hunter Killer: Torpedos im Wasser! - Exklusiver Clip der U-Boot-Thrillers* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hunter Killer: Torpedos im Wasser! - Exklusiver Clip der U-Boot-Thrillers*


----------



## Longinos (17. Oktober 2018)

Exklusiver Trashfilm Trailer Incoming!


----------



## Sieben (18. Oktober 2018)

Der Titel schreit gerade danach


----------



## Do Berek (18. Oktober 2018)

Butler ist wohl der neue Statham des Katastrophenfilms...


----------



## strelok (18. Oktober 2018)

Wow.. Der Trailer war aber geil... Will mehr Sucht Sucht muss haben Sucht sucht.....


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Oktober 2018)

Ob man drahtgelenkte Torpedos tatsächlich so wilde Manöver fahren lassen kann...? Ansonsten hat mich der Trailer extrem stark an das War Thunder "Silent Thunder" U-Boot-Event erinnert.


----------

